
Show HN: Search for an Instagram user's most liked pictures - yongelee
http://instagramtoppics.herokuapp.com/
======
yongelee
Hey ya'll, Im a noob programmer who just made his first web app that can be
shown to the public! This app shows you the most liked pictures of an
instagram user! It only returns the most recent 500 images though, for the
sake of time.

I would love to hear some feedback about this! I also have my github link here
[https://github.com/yongelee/instagramWebApp](https://github.com/yongelee/instagramWebApp)

------
rezacks
Nice try, How about add a README and LICENSE?

------
haidrali
Good effort keep it up ............

